# Your own sick pleasure.



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

I like trolling, especially if the targets are fundamentalist Christians, New Agers, and conspiracy theorists. 

I have a passion for morbid things... as some other people know from my other posts. 

Frankly I don't know which is worse... emotionally disconnecting from people on the internet and sending them into an incoherent rage for my own selfish amusement with no fear of reprisal, or the desire to see people in pain.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Do not post about anything illegal in nature (Fantasy or not). I also moved it to sex and relationships forum due to the potentially graphic nature contained within.


You mean I _can't_ post about my paedophilia blog?

_Now _how am I meant to fill my time?

_Gosh darnit!_

OT:
I enjoy annoying people and making people angry, does that count as 'sick'?


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I don't think I have any. I thought for awhile because I wanted to share something, but, I don't think there is anything. If I think of something I will post it.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

This isn't my sick desire, but I thought some of you might find it interesting. We didn't go in. It's in Ronda, Spain.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

I manipulate people knowing full well it's only for my own good.
I fish for compliments.
I enjoy picking people apart and using what I know to sometimes hurt them.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

I've noticed this. It makes it enjoyable to read your posts.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies (Aug 2, 2011)

Seren said:


> I've noticed this. It makes it enjoyable to read your posts.


you've noticed what? >.<


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

That would be, setting people off against each other for my own amusement.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Kayness said:


> - methods of torture and execution in the past and present from around the world


oooh, I'm also quite interested in that, but when I read the beginning of Foucault's "Discipline and Punish", I couldn't get through the part where he describes a guy being torn into pieces by horses attached to his appendages, especially because he didn't die from it... (O__o)


Also, who else is into Joel-Peter Witkin? (he takes pictures of corpses & disfigured people)


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

-I enjoy showing the worst pictures I see on /b/ to my roommate. Especially any kind of dick mutilation. 
-I like pushing peoples' buttons and breaking them down. I like watching them be frantic while I'm calm. 
-I deeply enjoy being idolized, having men whom I'm not interested in but are interested in me think I'm better than everyone else. I also love to destroy this facade. 
-I like watching people of lesser intelligence try to argue with me or prove me wrong. I love seeing their brain derp. 
-I enjoy pulverizing my enemies with a few choice words that will haunt them for years. 

I'm not a bad person, though, really.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm fascinated with psychopaths and "human monsters"...
I also like hearing other people's screams, just a little.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I secretly save pictures of guys I know in real life I find hot and put them in my giant secret stash. I also almost secretly took a picture of a random cute guy in the dining hall the other day (but I didn't because I felt guilty). I know it doesn't sound that sick, but think of me doing this before the digital/internet age, isn't that stalkery/kinda creepy? (.__.)

single awkward female FAIL!!!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I was trying to think of my sick pleasures, I knew there had to be some, and then I realized I couldn't think of any because I don't think of any of my pleasures as 'sick'. They're all just pleasurable.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

@AlijahEatsBabies



MissJordan said:


> I enjoy annoying people and making people angry, does that count as 'sick'?



Sorry if that was a little unclear, lol.


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies (Aug 2, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> -I enjoy showing the worst pictures I see on /b/ to my roommate. Especially any kind of dick mutilation.
> -I like pushing peoples' buttons and breaking them down. I like watching them be frantic while I'm calm.
> -I deeply enjoy being idolized, having men whom I'm not interested in but are interested in me think I'm better than everyone else. I also love to destroy this facade.
> -I like watching people of lesser intelligence try to argue with me or prove me wrong. I love seeing their brain derp.
> ...


that was just lovely..(and i dont mean that in a sarcastic way AT ALL! )


----------



## AlijahEatsBabies (Aug 2, 2011)

@Seren



Seren said:


> @AlijahEatsBabies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i'm still confused >.<;


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Drugs, I was born high on drugs(my mom did a bunch of shrooms while i was in her uterus) and im pretty sure im going to die high on drugs. I am obsessed with neurophamracology ever since i was 19, and I have also taught myself not to get addicted to them and to use them responsably, i also only use them to test my mental strength and sometimes for some kind of spirtual purpose and dextromethorphan is one of my faverotes although i would like to do many others becasue i like to use myself as an experiment just to see from a personal veiw(no pun intended). 

Defeating the purpose in things is also one of my pleausres, and I sometimes with that my middle name was Dreamsmasher becasue i can sometimes provide a really harsh reality to people and it literlally smashes their biasit ideals or unrealistic goals and i hurt their feelings, but i dont intentionally hurt their feelings, i am just bad at lieing and i dont sugar coat things. 

The idea of dying at the age of 30 and a heart attack or drug overdose sounds like a nice way to go

Obsessive research and coming up with crack theories and testing them just to see if they work and if they are true, but before i do anything i tell them to people just to see the confused look on their face

The idea that my future husband/boyfreind likes to dress up as a pink, white, or purple unicorn with rainbow hair and sells 100 kilos or more of weed and thousands of ecstasy pills every year and i do the research/inspection to make sure its ok to sell, and we adopt a 10 year old kid from china becasue the opium wizards in the opium huts did not want him/her anymore.

Sometimes I enjoy spamming and passive agressive trolling

on occasions torutering small animals such as rats/mice just to get their reaction

acting like a fool just to confuse people


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently read an article that said that psychopathy and sociopathy are on the rise.

I thought (hoped) that the percentages they provided were far-fetched. I suppose I was naive.


----------



## Narcissist (Jul 17, 2011)

MY sick pleasure is worshipping my ego . . . .


----------



## SteffSweetlySour (May 4, 2010)

I have a thing for sadistic, scary, possibly psychotic/sociopath men. And I've always had a strange thing for centaurs.... Weird I know.


----------

